# CHANGEMENT DE FORFAIT ICLOUD DRIVE



## Mandalay61 (27 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaite baisser le forfait de iCloud drive en passant de 200 Go à 50. Je ne consomme à ce jour que 47 Go. Cependant, lorsque je sélectionne forfait 50 Go, la case "terminé" reste grisée et je ne peux cliquer que sur "annuler". Une âme charitable pour m'aider ??


----------

